# Alesis I/0 2 -MIDI



## redybull (16. April 2008)

Hi,
vor einigen Tagen erreichte mich nun das bestellte Audio-Interface Marke Alesis I/O 2.

Den "Zuschlag" bekam es, weil es u.a. eine MIDI- Schnittstelle hat. Nun dachte ich eigentlich, dass es auch als MIDI- Interface fungieren kann.. 

Trotz der (nach Anleitung eigentlich überflüssigen) Installation unter Win XP SP 2 der Treiber wird es als Audio- Interface wunderbar erkannt und angenommen, aber in meinen MIDI- Optionen taucht sie in keinem Sequenzer auf. Bin ich einem Irrtum erlegen (dacht halt "MIDI ist MIDI" oder wozu sollen sie sonst dienen, wenn nicht als MIDI- Interface...)

Vllt. ist ja jemand hier, der mich aufklären könnt

(Benutzerhandbuch und I-Site durchforstet, es wird immer nur "Midi- Ein- und Ausgang" gesagt, nicht mehr) Ziemlich dürftige Beschreibung. Von daher für mich selbstverständlich, dass es als Interface zum Ansteuern des Synthis fungieren kann...

Danke im voraus
LG
Andreas


----------



## The_Maegges (17. April 2008)

Also ich kenne das Gerät selbst nicht, aber wenn der Hersteller angibt, dass es Midi-Fähig sein soll (hab es grad auf der Homepage überprüft), dann ist es das in der Regel auch.
Vielleicht musst du ggf. einen zusätzlichen Treiber installieren, um das Teil als Midiinterface nutzen zu können...

Eine weitere Möglichkeit: Hast du noch andere Midiinterfaces oder virtuelle Midikabel installiert?
Bei Windows gibt es AFAIK ein Limit für die Anzahl verfügbarer Midigeräte und möglicherweise, ist das IO in deinem Fall darüber hinausgerutscht.

Beispielsweise kann ich von meinem Midiinterface auch nur 6 Ein/Ausgänge nutzen, da der USB Midi Driver meines Synths bereits 4 Ein/Ausgänge auffrisst.
Starte ich aber den Synth NICHT und fahre das Interface hoch, sind alle 8 da.


----------



## redybull (18. April 2008)

Hi,
erst einmal danke, ich dacht ich sterb allein

zunächst ja, ich hatte noch das alte MIDI-Interface installiert, Midisport 4X4 -was trotz dem aktuellsten Treiber (der ist aber auch schon betagt-) voll spinnt. Sonstige MIDI- Anwendungen sind/waren  nicht am Start. Da ich aber nun nur noch einen Hardwareynth+ SoftwareSynths bemüh, dacht ich halt. Jo, das ist es.

Essig. Also ich hab den alten MIDISPORT-Treiber deinstallt. Neustart- nix. Schade. Audio prima da, MIDI ist "duschen". Auf der HP find ich keinen neueren Treiber. Aber ich hab den Händler gebeten (wohnt umme Ecke) bitte nachzufragen, kann ja nicht sein, seit 15 Jahren MIDI-aner und denn sowas, sitzt man da wie doof) kein Seq. mag es, (bei mir FL7, Cubase 4AI und Magix) ich geh echt fest *g*

Ich berichte

*rückwärts essen geh*.... ne ne ne. Brauchst mal was, wird es ..."versüßt"... Ich werd das Gefühl nicht los, das MIDI total "vergessen" wurde in USB-Zeiten *grml*  und trotz demnächst kommenden Motif XS werd ich meinen voll ausgebauten Roland XP-80 bestimmt NICHT in die Tonne kloppen, nur weil er kein USB, sondern ...nur MIDI hat. Dazu ist er einfach zu wertvoll *g*
Den wollt ich ansteuern, der XS macht ja mit AI4 per USB voll einen her. .. joi...

Aber er ist noch nicht da, also das Prob stellt sich nicht, es geht derzeit nur um die reine MIDI- Geschichte es kann sich also nichts beißen; aber langsam bekomm ich "Angst"

LG
Andreas


----------



## The_Maegges (18. April 2008)

Also ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass Midi bei dem Teil "vergessen" wurde, dann hätte es erstens keine Anschlussbuchsen und zweitens würde der Hersteller auch nicht angeben, dass es Midi-Tauglich ist.

Was sagt denn die Anleitung zu dem Thema, ist vielleicht etwas Besonderes zu beachten? Möglicherweise hast du ja auch ein Montagsgerät erwischt, das einfach einen an der Klatsche hat...

Btw.: Motif kann ich echt empfehlen, habe den ES und bin auch nach ca. 2 1/2 Jahren immer noch voll von dem Gerät überzeugt. 
Der XS hat ein paar sinnvolle Neuerungen, die ich mir beim ES schon gewünscht hätte (Farbdisplay, USB 2.0), aber technisch ist er nicht wirklich die Anschaffung wert, wenn man den Vorgänger hat. 
Allerdings wird der Sprung vom XP-80 auf den Motif dir sicherlich sowohl klangtechnisch einiges bringen, als auch viel Freude machen, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.  

Btw.: Hardwaresynths 4 the win! ;-)


----------



## redybull (18. April 2008)

Hi,
die Anleitung sagt so ziemlich ...nichts. 0,5 cm dick, dafür gaaanz viele Sprachen, pro Sprache 4 Seiten, davon 31/2 Bilder. Alesis-Vertreter sagte lediglich "Müsste gehen..." wie auf dem Bau..."Ich glaube es passt...". Nun wurden an diesem Tage 2 Geräte geliefert, das andere getestet. SELBES Spiel an anderem Rechner. ein Motif ES stand gerade rum zum Testen: MIDI ist weg, Audio geht 1a. 

Windows durchforstet(Systemeinstellungen etc)...nix, alles prima, er wird in der Systemsteuerung auch als Midi-Gerät erkannt. Aber kein Sequenzer gibt mir die Möglichkeit, ihn in das MIDI-Setup einzubinden, zum Auswachsen. Es fehlt die automatische Erkennung als MIDI-Interface, denn mehr kann ich ja nicht tun, als nach Verkabelung und Treiberinstallation darauf zu "warten", dass die Sequencer ihn erkennen.

Wart ich mal auf die USB 2.0- Schnittstelle am XS...
XP-80 ...XS..hmmm, also Rolands Choir-Board, Original TR-Samples (Dance-Board) geb ich nie nicht aus der Hand, ich sehe den XS mal als schicke Ergänzung und freue mich besonders an die gute DAW-Anbindung, machte ja der ES per Cubase 3SX auch ganz dufte wie ich mitbekam, da sind schon Welten zwischen, da geb ich dir Recht *g*

Na ja, die offizielle Anwort von Alesis steht aber noch aus. Ich hab das Gerät zich mal gedreht und alles durchgelesen, keni versteckter Schalter, nix

LG
Andreas


----------

